# Plastic Repair



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All.

Not been on for a while, but this has me stumped.

Some kind :devil::devil: person decided to smash my partners boot spoiler. Its cracked and a bit has fallen off, but we have the bit that fell out. 

We had a quote for a new spoiler and its looking to be nearing £500 !!!!!

I would prefer not to go through the insurance for obvious reasons. Having done some googleing I have found a product call Plastech, any one used it??

Or anyone have any other ideas, Ill try to post a picture of the spoiler tomorrow.

Thanks

Josh


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Plastech the powder stuff ? I've used it - hard work but gave good results , what car is the spoiler on ?


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

2009 Mazda 2 Sport. The repair wouldn't need painting as the car has up and over strips that will need replacing. If I can do it for less then the excess, then I would go with it.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

There's a 2 component plastic stuff I've used which would probably be better suited , used it to fill a mould line when smoothing at a mates bodyshop . Ill try find out what it is , the plastec stuff is good but massively hard work


----------



## keithjeb (Nov 25, 2012)

Does it need filling or just glueing? I'd put money on any two part product being common or garden epoxy, which will be more than strong enough if you get decent stuff & mix correctly.


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

keithjeb said:


> Does it need filling or just glueing? I'd put money on any two part product being common or garden epoxy, which will be more than strong enough if you get decent stuff & mix correctly.


Not sure, need to test fit the piece. Will update later on, hopefully


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Teroson plastic repair is what we use at work with good results. Which may be what your looking for.

I'll put a link below of the product.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...noDYBg&usg=AFQjCNEQpHFW5MDlAP8xlXbk-68ao5-SfQ


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

We use teroson in our place to. Ive done a course on it. If done right it is very strong indeed.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep teroson is the stuff I used to


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. Ill look in to the product mentioned.

Here are some pictures of the damage:



















With the missing piece replaced:










I have since managed to push the crack on the underside of the spoiler flush.

The piece that is loose pushes in quite snug and should just require glue and a light sanding, then new stripes over the top.

Not as bad as 1st thought, but still a PITA!

There is also a slight scuff to the paint on the right of the stripe, but with a bit of :buffer: it should look ok.

Josh


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Andyb0127 said:


> Teroson plastic repair is what we use at work with good results. Which may be what your looking for.


Can you sand this if any squeezes out of the join??

Also reading about it, it says that it needs curing at 60-70 degrees with IR. I haven't got this available. Would there be a product that doesn't need curing??


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

josh263uk said:


> Can you sand this if any squeezes out of the join??
> 
> Also reading about it, it says that it needs curing at 60-70 degrees with IR. I haven't got this available. Would there be a product that doesn't need curing??


Why not call a Smart repairer to give you a hand, they usually have IR lamps.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

josh263uk said:


> Can you sand this if any squeezes out of the join??
> 
> Also reading about it, it says that it needs curing at 60-70 degrees with IR. I haven't got this available. Would there be a product that doesn't need curing??


Yes you can sand it down. The teroson one you require is TEROSON 9225 SF which is the fast drying one. 
We never infa-red it at all. It can be left over night to cure, aslong as its put some where that is dry and warm ie just put it indoors overnight. :thumb:


----------



## Ghaf (May 10, 2011)

Hi mate where you from? Theres a chap by me smart repair guy i had same sort of issue but with my bumper spoiler extending my s2000 was a good 6-7 inches cracked and scuffed he came out repaired it for peanuts compared to a new one for £393.50 plus vat


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

I might try a smart repair, anyone know of a good one in the somerset area??


If not ill just remove the stripe on the spoiler and glue and then replace, most should be covered.

Just need some dry weather...... maybe that will come in the new year...


----------

